# Bounds of consanguinity



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2007)

I probably misspelled, but you know what I mean. The table that outlines who you may marry. How closely related.

It is my understanding that all American Presbyterians, except the ARP, have deleated it. Have any of the split-P's kept it. Or returned to it? Does anyone know? Does it matter?

BTW at ARP synod this is an issue brought up from time to time by former PCA guys as something that needed to be changed by us. Makes us to old-fashioned for modern Presbyterians I gather is the argument.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 23, 2007)

Kevin,
I had a note that the ARP deleted the last clause of 24.4 in 2001; is that not correct? I have a paper by Dr. Cara, who concludes the original language is the correct biblical stance, and there is a paper by Barry Waugh who concludes the contrary.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 23, 2007)

The Presbyterian Reformed Church adheres to the original 1646 WCF without exceptions, including 24.4.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2007)

My memory is that it had come up since 2001 as something that need to be "updated". I will check my FOG when I get home and comfirm if it has been changed.

I was relying on memory when I said we had not changed it.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The Presbyterian Reformed Church adheres to the original 1646 WCF without exceptions, including 24.4.



If memory serves (and it may not. See above.) The RPCUS holds to the Un-amended version as well.


----------

